# Paris - Russian view (December 2010)



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Here I show some Paris images, those I was done during my winter holidays :cheers:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/paris/view/279056

Airport charles de gaulle


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279057


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279058


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279059


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279060


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279061


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279062


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279063


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279064


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279065


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279066


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279067


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279068


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/tags/airport%20charles%20de%20gaulle/view/279069


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Some of these airport-pictures are gorgeous! As well as the first panoramic view. kay:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Paris is a monster of beauty kay:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Benonie* thank You for your attention! Nice to meet You again!

*Axelferis* fully agree with You! But I think that Lille awesome city too =))


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Lille can't compete with Paris, but it's a nice city, indeed.


----------



## Iggis (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it a 2 storey air bridge for A380 on a picture?


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice shots of the airport.
I used this airport once but can't remember a thing
except that stairless escalator (there must be another term for this) 
which is so far the longest I saw.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Benonie* of course Lille and Paris so different towns. But both of them has interesting places, buildings, etc.

*Iggis* I think yes, because I saw A380 in tis airport (Emirates Airlines on my foto)

*kingsway* thank You for your attintion :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful winter shots from Paris  do you have more?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*christos-greece* thanks man!
Of course I have more 

La Defense


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/279070/


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Fantastic pics, specially the first one.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*JPBrazil* thanks man! Its just the beginning :cheers:


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great pics


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*spongeg* thanks!


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

really nice!!


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

For once, CDG appears from its best angle i.e. the modern part of terminal 2 (2E). Really neat shots.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*juanico* thanks!


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Really nice Diego!
Loved your pictures of Brussels to


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting shots. :cheers2:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*joshsam* thanx man! Nice to see You here!

*Parisian Girl* thank You so much!


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках

Les Champs-Elysées


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Some of those pics are really good Diego!
The one in defence where you can see the peopl inside the offices I like very much


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*joshsam* thanks for your good words man! 
I try to do my foto better with every shots 


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках

Père Lachaise


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Panthéon


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках

Basilique du Sacré Cœur


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках

Montmartre view


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках

Moulin Rouge


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж ,Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Basilique Du Sacré Cœur


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

:O Beautiful. Paris is the most stunning city on the planet.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Conor* yeah man!


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Simply stunning ! what is there not to love. Thanks mate


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

This is urban perfection.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great city!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Just Amazing!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках



«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Париж, Франция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------

